# is it legal + possible



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

does anybody keep koala bears? are you allowed to


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Endangered species if i remember correctly so only if you have a zoo license.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Endangered species if i remember correctly so only if you have a zoo license.


 
i was gonna say that aint the a protected endangered species :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

can you keep them outside Australia?


pretty sure i remember reading years ago that they only eat the leaves of the eucalyptus (sp) tree which only grows in Oz.. couple be completely wrong though


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> can you keep them outside Australia?
> 
> 
> pretty sure i remember reading years ago that they only eat the leaves of the eucalyptus (sp) tree which only grows in Oz.. couple be completely wrong though


 
yeah im sure your right on that one meko 

as thats why the population has declined their food supply is being taken from them 

but yeah im sure i saw something on that too : victory:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

to my knowledge zoos are only allowed to keep them n u can not export animals from ozzie land anyway, so basically no they are not allowed, to my knowledge.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> to my knowledge zoos are only allowed to keep them n u can not export animals from ozzie land anyway, so basically no they are not allowed, to my knowledge.


yeps is it also true jen (something i heard) that in parts of aus they cant even keep the native bearded dragons as pets too ?

may have been a fairy tale lol thats why i asked :lol2:


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

oh cool haha. what about sloths ? my friend loves them!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

DolphinPython said:


> oh cool haha. what about sloths ? my friend loves them!


 
as far as i know sloths can be kept as pets if you have the right envirnment for them to live in an feed correct diet 

best person to ask would be Nerys give her a pm she will be able to let you know what can and cant be owned and if they need paper work too


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

DolphinPython said:


> oh cool haha. what about sloths ? my friend loves them!


 
i've got some cloths, they're quite easy to keep


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Meko said:


> can you keep them outside Australia?
> 
> 
> pretty sure i remember reading years ago that they only eat the leaves of the eucalyptus (sp) tree which only grows in Oz.. couple be completely wrong though


Bang on. I grew up in Oz and you are right on the money there. Best of luck getting one out of oz as they are extremely funny about exports/imports when it comes to animals. Also why would you want one?? They smell really bad and despite the cute cuddly appearance are quite a nasty pieces of work when they are not high as a kite on eucalyptus leaves.


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

DolphinPython said:


> does anybody keep koala bears? are you allowed to


 
Yes it's 100% legal, the fact they are endangered just means the trade in them and their body parts is controlled by CITES.

The chances of actually getting any would be almost zero though


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> i've got some cloths, they're quite easy to keep


 
darn you meko i just spat me tea at the laptop :devil: thats the second time today grrrrrrrrrr:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve got a eucalyptus plant in me garden, i`ve checked, theres no kaolas in it tho.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve got a eucalyptus plant in me garden, i`ve checked, theres no kaolas in it tho.


Me too, no koala in my garden either


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve got a eucalyptus plant in me garden, i`ve checked, theres no kaolas in it tho.


lol are you sure that they aint hiding :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Scott W said:


> Yes it's 100% legal, the fact they are endangered just means the trade in them and their body parts is controlled by CITES.
> 
> The chances of actually getting any would be almost zero though


No it's not. Australia has a complete export ban on it's wildlife.: victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Fangio said:


> No it's not. Australia has a complete export ban on it's wildlife.: victory:


No he's right Matt, it is legal to keep them, the issue is sourcing them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> No he's right Matt, it is legal to keep them, the issue is sourcing them.


wow really thats surprising 


is it true about bearded dragons not being able to be kept as pets in Aus too ray 

or is that aload of twoddle ?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can keep them as pets but you need a license i believe


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> i've got some cloths, they're quite easy to keep


Are they just pets or do you work them?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> you can keep them as pets but you need a license i believe


 
ahhh thank you meko


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I've got bamboo in my garden, just been out to have a look but there are no giant pandas hiding there.

Which is a shame.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Evie said:


> Are they just pets or do you work them?


 
you've seen my house lately... they definately don't get worked :whistling2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> you've seen my house lately... they definately don't get worked :whistling2:


You should probably provide them with some environmental enrichment then - you know a few stains and a bit of dust, so that they can exhibit normal behaviour while in captivity (or in the packet). All my cloths are trained to be handled by Steve.

What kind of cloths do you keep? 

of course need an arid enclosure and they need to be sprayed from time to time with mr sheen. Then you should use them on spilled nutrobal and calcium powder a couple of times a week.

Then there are the ones that like a more humid environment. These should be kept damp, on or near a sink. They feed on algae and soap scum and also benefit from absorping nutrobal and calcium. The should be bathed daily and exercised around the kitchen and bathroom.

This care sheet should be made a sticky - then the damp cloth can be used to wipe it up.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't know their laws, but having lived in Australia, and having dealt with australian authorities, I'd guess it's a lot harder than people would have thought.

By the way, koalas and kangaroos are symbols of Australia, and very popular around the world, so if it was simple, you see koalas every where.

Having been in contact with both koalas and kangaroos, I must say I'd love to have a kanga myself : victory:


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

Fangio said:


> No it's not. Australia has a complete export ban on it's wildlife.: victory:


 
He never said about EXPORTING  

If there are any outside of Australia, then technically there is nothing LEGALLY stopping anyone owning them.

BTW, how do you think we all have Oz monitors, bearded dragons, skinks, geckos :whistling2:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Evie said:


> You should probably provide them with some environmental enrichment then - you know a few stains and a bit of dust, so that they can exhibit normal behaviour while in captivity (or in the packet). All my cloths are trained to be handled by Steve.
> 
> What kind of cloths do you keep?
> 
> ...


:2thumb::2thumb::lol2::2thumb::2thumb:
_____________

So if its illegal to get these reptiles, guessing it means it illegally done?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Endangered species if i remember correctly so only if you have a zoo license.


just thought id clear something up because i hear this all the time in this forum but having a zoo license has nothing to do with what animals you can keep. :bash:
*a zoo license is only needed when you have members of the public visiting a collection more than 6 times a year and nothing to do with what animals you can keep*
whooo glad i got that out:lol2:
stu


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

if im not mistaken, australia has a ban on the export and import of loads of animals. i spoke to my mum who still lives out there telling her about my corns, and her first reaction was that id better be careful not to be prosecuted as i dont hold a permit!!!! if you do a search on ozy rep. shops, there isnt really anything non-native on offer and every thing needs a permit to own. i dont know of anyone other than zoos that have kept koalas (*not bears* as the thread suggests), although there are plenty of rescue homes (mostly private) who care for sick or injured native wildlife,who then release them back into the bush when they are fit.i think that if people could keep koalas or other marsupials, i think i would have a wallaby as koalas would be about as exciting as watching paint dry!!! they sleep for upto 23 hrs a day only waking to eat and use the ammenities!


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> just thought id clear something up because i hear this all the time in this forum but having a zoo license has nothing to do with what animals you can keep. :bash:
> *a zoo license is only needed when you have members of the public visiting a collection more than 6 times a year and nothing to do with what animals you can keep*
> whooo glad i got that out:lol2:
> stu



Interesting....so, for example, I have a group of friends who come over regularly. They go out to the fishroom and a take a look say every other week. That would be 26 times a year. So would a zoo licence be needed technically, or would it not as they are invited into the place rather than being able to just turn up?


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

xyra said:


> Interesting....so, for example, I have a group of friends who come over regularly. They go out to the fishroom and a take a look say every other week. That would be 26 times a year. So would a zoo licence be needed technically, or would it not as they are invited into the place rather than being able to just turn up?


 
No, you INVITED them, also you are not charging them.


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> just thought id clear something up because i hear this all the time in this forum but having a zoo license has nothing to do with what animals you can keep. :bash:
> *a zoo license is only needed when you have members of the public visiting a collection more than 6 times a year and nothing to do with what animals you can keep*
> whooo glad i got that out:lol2:
> stu


:notworthy: well done, there is are so many FORUM FACTS that appear here that are just nonsense but unfortunately they are repeated so many times by so many people that other people get convinced their true.:devil:


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Scott W said:


> No, you INVITED them, also you are not charging them.



Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yup scotts right if you have invited them it doesnt count, it only counts if they are members of the public coming to view an exhibit and you were charging them to view them. : victory:
so dont worry your fish are safe lol
stu


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There are some marsupials that are regularly kept as pets, though... Sugar gliders and short tailed opossums are probably the two most popular.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

That pic of the Koala with the firefighter in the bush. Even they were amazed at how he was so trusting. Be I suppose in certain times, like your dying of dehydration and someone offers you water, you'll take it and be happy for it. But nevertheless a wonderful sight to have seen.

The people who rescue Koalas in Auz will say it straight. They can be very very aggressive when they don't get what they want. Woudn't be my 'pet' of choice.

As fer Cloths, well, I have a number that have been badly abused by myself. I have over worked them, washing machined and tumble dried them. Slapped OH arse with them while they have been wet, Strangled and restrangled them. I am a very very bad Cloth owner. Always have been. However for the last 5 weeks I haven't even bothered with them and certainly could not confirm their status at present.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> There are some marsupials that are regularly kept as pets, though... Sugar gliders and short tailed opossums are probably the two most popular.


 
Out of interest which are species are kept in the UK and which are the most commonly kept as pets? Apart from Sugar Gliders and STO's that were already mentioned.
Thanks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You can also get parma and bennets wallabies (bennets being the more popular) relatively easy, I think.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. Thanks.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

omg some parts of this thread were so funny i think i did a little bit of wee ^_^:notworthy::notworthy::2thumb::2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
cloths rofl that'll have me grinning for ages. it dont take much to please me


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> to my knowledge zoos are only allowed to keep them n u can not export animals from ozzie land anyway, so basically no they are not allowed, to my knowledge.


 
why would you want one anyway? they are strong and can be very aggressive often without warning.
they may look cute and cuddly but then a gain so do gorillas!


----------

